# Smoking the roast of Bear....



## smokinwfriends (Sep 5, 2012)

So here is the deal....  I have been ask to cook four, eight pound bear roast that was the result of a party of hunters....  Not only have I never cooked bear, I have never tasted bear....  So, pull back the thinking caps and help a brother smoker out here.....  They have ask me to cook some chickens as a back up incase they do not like the bear, but I would like to make a good showing nonetheless...
Any help will be good help...  Thanks to all those Smokers out there that share their knowledge....

Thanks again,
Smokingwithfriends.....


----------



## coffee_junkie (Sep 5, 2012)

Bear is pretty strong and hearty meat. It is also (just like all other game) is quite lean. I have never smoked it either but I would try to get most of the silverskin off, and any tendons you can get at. I would do a rub or a maranade that I would use on beef brisket or rib roast. Think garlic, salt, pepper, rosemary, more garlic, maybe some red wine maranade with some onions and garlic rosmary etc....

As far as the smoke, I would hot smoke/cook it to medium (at the most!) and rest in foil with a 1/4 cup of beef broth. I would set my cooking chamber at 250 degrees.


----------



## smokinwfriends (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice!  I have a couple weeks before I have to give it a go...  I will be sure to get back with you with the results.


----------



## big spanker (Sep 6, 2012)

New here to the site and this is my first post. I am a season bear hunter and I would tell you to use caution around bear meat. Bear meat needs to be cooked to well done 185 degress to kill any bacteria in the meat, due to the bears diet. Anything less could lead to trichinosis. I have done bear on the grill many times and usually cook it then slice and reheat in some kind of sauce. Also make sure you remove any visible fat as well.  I have two hunters in my bear camp as WI bear season just opened yesterday. So I am hoping for grilled bear backstraps any night now. I am going to try some bear ribs in the smoker as well. Best of luck and let us know how it turns out.

Big Spanker


----------



## smokeshifter (Sep 30, 2012)

I know this is no help to the OP but I've eaten bear twice. Both were reg (oven) cooked one was very good and the other one, later from a different bear, went to the dog. I've been told that they taste like what they eat and the 1st bear mentioned that was yummy was shot over bee hives. Not sure about the bad one. Is there any truth to this?


----------

